# Fritz.Box erkennt USB Massenspeicher nicht



## Barney Stinson (22. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

Ich hab folgendes Problem;
Ich hab an meiner Fritz.Box 7270 3 Festplatten mit einem USB-Hub verbunden.
1x WD Caviar Green 640GB (In einem AC Ryan Gehäuse)
1x WD Elements New 1500GB
1x WD Elements New 2000GB

Wenn ich die Fritz.Box neu Starte, werden zwei der drei Festplatten erkannt (Beide Elements New HDD´s). Die Caviar wird gar nicht erkannt.
Nach ca 2 Minuten werden keine der 3 HDD´s erkannt, erst wieder nach Neustart der Fritz.Box.

Der Fritz.Box Standby Modus für USB Massenspeicher ist deaktiviert, daran kanns also nicht liegen.

Als Betriebssystem wird an jedem PC Windows 7 x64 benutzt. Neustes Update der Firtz.Box ist ebenfalls installiert.

Hat jemand einer Ahnung, woran das liegt?

MfG Barney


----------



## kuer (23. Mai 2011)

. Ich habe zwar die selbe Box, aber nur eine Festplatte dirkt am USB Ausgang. Das läuft ohne Probleme. Ich denke, das der Hub das Problem ist. Wie ist es den, wenn du nur eine HDD anschließt und das dirkt über den USB Eingang? Ich glaube nicht, das die Fritzbox für so große Datenspeicher ausgelegt ist, zumal die Übertragung grotten langsam ist. Ich weis aber nicht, ob es eine Grenze gibt, was die Größe des angeschlossenen Speichers gibt. Da bist du besser im AVM Forum aufgehoben. NAS Verwaltung ist aber aktiv oder?


----------



## kuer (23. Mai 2011)

Lies dir das mal durch. Vieleicht hilft es ja :448: USB-Speicher wird von FRITZ!Box nicht erkannt | FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270 | AVM-SKB


----------



## Barney Stinson (23. Mai 2011)

Mein Hub hat keinen externen Stromanschluss. Ich denke das wird das Problem sein...


----------



## Desmodontidae (23. Mai 2011)

Ansonsten sowas wie den Sinan NAS-349 verwenden. Eine Festplatte einbauen (geht auch ohne^^) und zwei weitere per USB Anschluss am Gehäuse ins Netzwerk bringen. Ich mache das mit einer externen HDD und ab und an mal nem USB Stick oder ner nicht dauerhaft angeschlossenen HDD. Der Durchsatz ist zwar nicht übermäßig, aber akzeptabel, aber deutlich über nem passivem USB HUB.


----------



## Barney Stinson (3. Juni 2011)

Ich hab jetzt einen USB-Hub mit externem Stromanschluss, jedoch besteht das Problem immer noch...
Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------

